
Going on A Harry Potter Killing Spree - Rhapso
http://kotaku.com/5552978/going-on-a-harry-potter-killing-spree
======
Rhapso
Folks are complaining this game looks too violent. I ask, have they read the
book? They keep Blasting their way out of every place they get into, and Harry
happily uses illegal curses with no consequences. Seems the game will fit the
book to me.

